

HN Bug? I randomly have no downvote buttons on comments - aw3c2

I just noticed that on a random story in the comments I had some comments that I could up-/downvote (like I am supposed to) but many I could only upvote. Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/O51Z0.png (from somewhere on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3743693 )<p>I know there is some "you cannot downvote direct replies to your own comments" but never noticed anything like this. Is it a bug or some undocumented confusing feature?
======
srl
I get this too (now that I look). Seems that you can't downvote comments that
are more than a day old. Doubt it's a bug.

~~~
aw3c2
Ah, that looks like it. Cheers!

I think 1 day is a bit too soon.

